# GUANGZHOU | Guangdong Development Bank Headquarter | 230m | 48 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The project is located in the starting area of Guangzhou International Financial City, with a total construction area of 117,353 square meters and a building height of 230 meters. It is one of the four skycrapers in the core area of Fangcheng. After completion, it will serve as the corporate headquarters of China Guangfa Bank.

Architect: Guangzhou Design Institute

an ecological, intelligent, and information-based super-class A office building. The merger demonstrates the corporate culture and brand value of China Guangfa Bank. After the project is completed, it is expected to become the first green building in the country to meet the new international LEED platinum certification.

Developer: Guangdong Development Bank

Total Investment: RMB 3.98 billion

Construction period : 2020-2024






广州市设计院







www.gzdi.com









广州市人民政府国有资产监督管理委员会网站-广州市设计院中标广发银行总部大楼项目


广州市人民政府国有资产监督管理委员会网站（网址：gzw.gz.gov.cn）是由广州市政务服务数据管理局主办，利用政府的设备、网络和信息等资源整合建设而成。它以政府部门网站为依托，以需求为导向，以服务为宗旨，遵循‘以人为本’的设计理念，围绕信息公开、在线服务和公众参与三大政府网站功能定位，设置了‘公开’、‘企业’、‘互动’、‘专题’、‘国企招聘’五大频道，以丰富的内容、人性化的服务和强大的功能为用户提供服务。



gzw.gz.gov.cn






render ( the building at the right side, the left side building is China life Insurance HQ which has same height 230 m)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

China life Insurance HQ and China Guangfa Bank HQ located next to each other in the Guangzhou International Financial City. The lands of these two projects had been transferred to the developers. And the total construction area of these two projects is almost the same, which meaning the height of these two projects is almost the same. 

As China life Insurance and China Guangfa Bank has financial connection, these two projects may be designed as a connected twin towers.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The China life Insurance HQ (230 m) and the China Guangfa Bank HQ (230 m) located in the middle of the render below. 
The Guangzhou Taiping Financial Building (230 m) and Guangzhou International Financial Exchange Square (230 m) just located behind.

4 x 230 m buildings located in the middle of the render:


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou International Financial City, Tianhe District, Guangzhou 

photo 2020/5


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

pretty basic design, but it'll be great for the density. Thanks for updating all these projects. I wondered for a long time what was going to happen to this area.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> pretty basic design, but it'll be great for the density. Thanks for updating all these projects. I wondered for a long time what was going to happen to this area.


Since the nearby military airport has the height limits control for the surrounding area,theGuangzhou International Financial City had to be on hold for a few years until this year, the height control has been released. All the projects can be carried on.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

how come the restriction ends this year, will the airfield be moved or did they reroute the flight paths?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> how come the restriction ends this year, will the airfield be moved or did they reroute the flight paths?


It is said that the top leadership of Guangzhou negotiated with the military changing the military airport for helicopters use.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Latest drone photos of the Guangzhou International Financial City by 1987on (2020-9-2)






【安仔航拍】0902航拍广州国际金融城最新进度 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【安仔航拍】0902航拍广州国际金融城最新进度 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc








location of the project: 广发银行 (in the middle of the photo)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

According to the latest drone photos of the Guangzhou International Financial City by 1987on (2020-9-2) , the foundation preparing of the China life Insurance HQ (230 m) and the China Guangfa Bank HQ (230 m) is constructed together, that means these two towers may be designed as connected twin towers like in the render.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't even see the connection the first time viewing this thread. Wow that bridge is huge, will be an amazing sight and elevates the design quite a fair bit.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Approval of the Construction Plan for this project by GZ Planing and Natural Resources Bureau on 2020-11-4
‘


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 炸鸡的咸鱼 from gaoloumi

2020-12-11 

project site: foundation preparing


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

project in foundation preparation stage

Photo by B.P. from gaoloumi

2021-1-8


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

JG2020-5538广发银行总部大楼项目及中国人寿大厦项目施工总承包资格预审公告_广州市重点公共建设项目管理中心_招标详情 - 电梯招标采购网


JG2020-5538广发银行总部大楼项目及中国人寿大厦项目施工总承包资格预审公告_广州市重点公共建设项目管理中心



www.diantizb.com






3. Construction site: The starting area of Guangzhou International Financial City, Tianhe District, Guangzhou.

4. Project overview: 1. The headquarters building project of China Guangfa Bank is located in the AT090959 plot of the starting area of the Financial City in Tianhe District. The project includes super high-rise office towers and corridors, with a total land area of 8825.85 square meters. The total construction area of the super high-rise office tower is 137167.6 square meters, the above ground is 101359.6 square meters, the underground is 35808 square meters, and the building base area is 2221.9 square meters. The building height is 230m, with 48 floors above ground and 5 floors underground. The total investment of this project is 3.86 billion yuan, of which construction and installation costs are about 1.36 billion yuan. 

2. The China Life Building project is located in the AT090957 plot in the starting area of the Financial City of Tianhe District. The total land area of the project is 8825.85 square meters, and the total construction area is 137437 square meters. The tower of this project is a super high-rise office building, which is positioned as a super Grade A office building. Its functions include office, conference, and commercial parts. It is a self-use office building on the ground, with 50 floors above the ground. The building height is 229.8m, not more than 250 meters, and 5 floors underground. Support staff restaurant, equipment room and parking garage for office. The total investment of this project is 4 billion yuan, of which construction and installation costs are about 1.25 billion yuan.

The two buildings are connected by a corridor, which is located on the 5th floor. The total construction area of the corridor is 1900.5 square meters, the above ground is 1900.5 square meters, and the building base area is 194.8 square meters. The building height of the corridor is 31m, with 2 floors above ground, the first floor is overhead, and the overhead height is 21m. Two plane trusses are arranged in the length direction of the corridor as the main structure. The height of the truss is about 10 meters (same floor height). The steel main girder is used to support the truss chord in the width direction, and serves as the out-of-plane support of the truss to ensure the truss is outside stable. The two ends of the long axis of the corridor are supported on the concrete column by hinged supports, and at the same time, the horizontal effect of the length direction is released.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by senlan from gaoloumi 2021-5-21


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 2021-6-24

project location marked as “广发银行”


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Render

the building on the right in below photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-8-15


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-9-11


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Twin Towers" China Life Southern Financial Center Project

including Guangfa Bank Headquarters Building Project and China Life Building Project


Guangdong Bank Headquarter Building (230 m/48 fl)










China Life Insurance Headquarter Building (229.8m/47 fl)










The two towers are connected by a 33*90-meter corridor. The building height is 31 meters and the overhead height is 21 meters. It can set up 800-person conference rooms to meet the needs of holding large-scale conferences such as national financial forums and summits.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The total investment of China Life's Southern Financial Center project is about 7.9 billion yuan. It will be constructed in accordance with the Luban Award quality standards and LEED platinum green building standards. After it is completed and put into production, it will stand in the form of twin towers in the Guangzhou International Financial City.


From 6:00 pm on October 4th to 6:00 am on October 8th, 2021, after 84 hours of fierce battle, the "Twin Towers" China Life Southern Financial Center project undertaken by the South China Company of China Construction Fourth Engineering Bureau completed the one-time pouring of 12,000 cubic meters of concrete.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## timmicheal (Dec 16, 2021)

unbelivable


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@lawdefender, @zwamborn, @kenamour, no updates?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by BP.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar , I think it near Keyun Lu station, line 5


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-24 by 大家姐


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-09 by 大家姐


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-15 by 大家姐


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-06 by 大家姐


----------

